# Cleaning a Copper mech mod



## GerritVisagie (3/1/17)

Good day Fellow mech users. 
So I was wondering, how do you all clean your copper mech mods?

I'm contemplating trustee ol Brasso and a lappie, 
But I'm sure there are better, less labour intensive ways.

Or do you all leave them to patina naturally?

Let's see some pics if you care to share. 

I'm on the fence about what to do.....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Good day Fellow mech users.
> So I was wondering, how do you all clean your copper mech mods?
> 
> I'm contemplating trustee ol Brasso and a lappie,
> ...


I used to polish my copper mech with brasso, it works great. But that was well over a year ago, now it's just left to patina naturally, I just make sure that the contacts are clean, a pencil eraser works wonders on electrical contacts.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

Yeah i like the old worn out look, same way a good zippo should look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/1/17)

i tried the patina look and didnt like it now i just use brasso..to avoid fine scratches i use glasses cleaning cloth to apply and shine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/1/17)

@GerritVisagie this is my mech...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @GerritVisagie this is my mech...
> 
> View attachment 80526



That's really nice. I like clean, a lot. 
BUT
I HATE fingerprints..... Really hate. 
I wear out my iPhone screen to the steel in 3 months wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe

I think I'd leave it for 3 months, see if I like where the "rustic" look is going, if I don't brasso!

Every mech I see has a Goon on it.... Maybe I should steal one somewhere....all of you can't be wrong

Thanx, I hope to see more pics


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> That's really nice. I like clean, a lot.
> BUT
> I HATE fingerprints..... Really hate.
> I wear out my iPhone screen to the steel in 3 months wipe, wipe, wipe, wipe
> ...


im the same @GerritVisagie pet hate is finger prints. the goon just works so well on a mech...flavour is awesome and clouds like crazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> im the same @GerritVisagie pet hate is finger prints. the goon just works so well on a mech...flavour is awesome and clouds like crazy



Thanx brother. 
Man, I'm really starting to dislike FOMO.
Now I want a Goon, and there's that other RDA Oom Rob likes so much.... Can't remember the name now but I'll need one of those too

Someone should have one in a closet somewhere willing to part with it. 
Patience my young padawan


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Now I want a Goon, and there's that other RDA Oom Rob likes so much.... Can't remember the name now but I'll need one of those too



Hadaly RDA.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Good day Fellow mech users.
> So I was wondering, how do you all clean your copper mech mods?
> 
> I'm contemplating trustee ol Brasso and a lappie,
> ...


See if you can get hold of Wrights Copper Cream. The stuff is amazing.



Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hadaly RDA.
> View attachment 80543
> View attachment 80544



That's the one!
Don't know why but whenever I think of it, the herakles pops into my head, not the atty, the word!stupid brain


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (4/1/17)

Cape Cod Polishing Cloths for the win if you want the unscratched shiny copper look.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 80587



Mmm, i Like that look too. 
Dammit, it's like starting a game of Diablo3 and having to pick between barbarian or crusader


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Mmm, i Like that look too.
> Dammit, it's like starting a game of Diablo3 and having to pick between barbarian or crusader
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


This look works for me, far less cleaning to do and way less fingerprints


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 80587


love it @BumbleBee love the gaming mouse even more


----------



## GerritVisagie (4/1/17)

That's true. Stupid fingerprints, but I do like tinkering


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/1/17)

I finally couldn't take it anymore.
Half shiny, half dull. 

Enter Brasso. 
Now she's pretty again!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/1/17)

To clean copper, lemon juice works a treat, just don't leave the lemon juice on it too long. 

for polishing, brasso will work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

What do yous use to clean the contacts on a tube firing pin? I read to use a eraser but didnt clean the black little dot off contact completely?

Also that same little dot is on my battery (negative end of course) what can i use to clean that off?




Thanks peeps


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What do yous use to clean the contacts on a tube firing pin? I read to use a eraser but didnt clean the black little dot off contact completely?
> 
> Also that same little dot is on my battery (negative end of course) what can i use to clean that off?
> 
> ...



Haven't come across the problem yet, but maybe the lemon juice and then brasso?
Let see what hulk and the more experience boys say


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/1/17)

@GerritVisagie i use eraser and my black dot also remains but want to get some contact cleaner

was abit concerned abt using brasso on rda so came across lemon juice and salt paste as a cleaner. good results.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @GerritVisagie i use eraser and my black dot also remains but want to get some contact cleaner
> 
> was abit concerned abt using brasso on rda so came across lemon juice and salt paste as a cleaner. good results.
> 
> View attachment 80884



you don't need to use salt. literally immerse the copper in lemon juice for a minute or 2, and then dry it off.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What do yous use to clean the contacts on a tube firing pin? I read to use a eraser but didnt clean the black little dot off contact completely?
> 
> Also that same little dot is on my battery (negative end of course) what can i use to clean that off?
> 
> ...



Hi @Clouds4Days
I clean my Reo contacts by dabbing an ear bud into some Dischem rubbing alcohol and wiping the contact. Then wipe it with tissue paper.

I also have EC Contact Cleaner (a spray can) from Builders Warehouse which I sometimes use.

But I never have very bad marks of black spots on my Reo contacts - maybe its because I havent gone below 0.3 ohms or around there on them.

I also use some dielectric grease on the contacts, once its clean

I probably clean around once every few months only

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre (7/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What do yous use to clean the contacts on a tube firing pin? I read to use a eraser but didnt clean the black little dot off contact completely?
> 
> Also that same little dot is on my battery (negative end of course) what can i use to clean that off?
> 
> ...


If eraser and/or alcohol does not get it off, what worked for me is those four step manicure blocks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

Thank you @Andre and @Silver i will try the methods yous have posted.

I need to cause it feels like the switch sometimes is not making proper contact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/1/17)

Thanx guys. 
This helps a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (8/1/17)

@raihaan Can help . he has been shining everything that comes his way lol


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/1/17)

Shining things is addictive. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/1/17)

Got bored last night… 
See, addictive


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (8/1/17)

Clean bullets: because you wouldn't want the person to get an infection once shot 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/1/17)

crack2483 said:


> Clean bullets: because you wouldn't want the person to get an infection once shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



 hollow points - when you care enough to send only the best money can buy!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/1/17)

WOW!
Just wat to say thanx
@Andre @incredible_hullk @Silver 
After cleaning all the threads, contacts etc using lemon juice, and polishing the mod again. 
Even at 3.6v battery, this thing now hits like a beast. 
Maybe my mind just wants all my work to pay off but I swear it hits like it did with a fresh batt, can't wait to see what she does with a fresh one. 

I shall now have a beer and think about how awesome you all are, cheers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (23/1/17)

Anyone know the best way to clean aluminium, I usually give my Leprechaun a sunlight and hot water bath but maybe there's a more effective technique?.


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/1/17)

My best guess would be some "Silvo".
But maybe someone else has some better ideas.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/1/17)

Sprint said:


> Anyone know the best way to clean aluminium, I usually give my Leprechaun a sunlight and hot water bath but maybe there's a more effective technique?.


If its anodised soap and water. I

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------

